# Specialized CF Bikes on Trainers



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For those of you who use their CF bikes on trainers, here's a thread you may find of interest - particularly my post with Specs recommendations from their FAQ section: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=237179


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I've used my Roubaix for two years during the winter without a problem, and will continue to do so. I don't act stupid trying to "sprint" or conduct any hip "out of the saddle" charges. As long as one uses common sense there is nothing to worry about. 

My Tarmac will not work in the Kurt trainer since the dropout area is too fat and interferes with the QR clamp. So I just use the Roubaix. Having said this, if I was to try to do serious training, I would get some old steel or aluminum bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree. I started this thread more as a FYI so that members could be advised, then decide for themselves. But I was surprised at what I read, because I know I've searched the same FAQ before and got different info. 

I'm using an old, rusting steel bike on my trainer, but eventually that'll have to be replaced as well. Now at least I know it won't be with CF.

FWIW, I've noticed that Spec has been updating a fair number of FAQ's, including altering their recommended frame weight limits.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm using my Tarmac Expert in my trainer and did the same last year...So far so good, but I'm a lightweight and my power profile is nothing to write home about 

I've thought about getting another bike for strictly trainer use, but for now the Tarmac will be the one...

If something does happen then I'll deal with it and probably go the crash replacement route...


----------

